# SOLVED-NEverMind - Mind yet anothe Mach3q?  Table Display mode.



## countryguy (May 9, 2014)

SOLVED !!  I needed to Load a Part FINALLY!  LOL. Must be getting close now for sure.     



Hi all; I'm neck deep into Mach3 Chapter 7 and the Artisoft Video for the home and stops (Awesome Vid BTW!!!) 

I've setup my items now and all seems to be really getting close and dialed in. The item I wanted to ask about is related to the Display mode and the "red box" that appears as the "table dimensions" when you use the "display mode" button in conjunction with the 'machine Coord" button. I cannot seem to get this to work but wonder if the Scale is off or something? I've tried to Zoom in/out on this windows as well? It does not work for me. anyone have this working? Or have an insight? Thanks TGIF . 
CG 






http://www.machsupport.com/videos/


----------

